

This is what you're calling Ice Cream Sandwich? - tillda
http://blogs.computerworld.com/19880/samsung_ice_cream_sandwich

======
drucken
To be honest, of the two comparison imaged displayed, the Samsung one seems a
lot more informative, legible and quickly accessible, therefore useful.

Though it is not possible to tell that much from the comparison since the
screens seem to have different features.

Also, perhaps Samsung are working on a revolutionary revamped skin too, that
integrates Ice Cream more closely with their offering model.

